# Alfie. Black and white Snowshoe ''cross'' 6 months old .



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

RE HOMED

Alfie. Black and white Snowshoe ''cross'' 6 months old .
Alfie is one of Queenies kittens that we rehomed in July. His new owner has reluctantly had to give him up because one of his older cats is ill and Alfie is still thinking he is well enough to play and is causing distress to the cat. He is a 'live wire' so will need other cats company, he's putting my puppy through his paces !!  Beautiful boy bags of energy not fazed by anything. Ideal family pet fine with dogs large and small children. Neutered/vaccinated/microchipped










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Gardavia (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear one of her kittens has come back!
For anyone who may be interested in this cute little guy, here's a current pic of his mum. She's a _truly fantastic_ cat and I'm sure her kittens will turn out very similar!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Gardavia said:


> Sorry to hear one of her kittens has come back!
> For anyone who may be interested in this cute little guy, here's a current pic of his mum. She's a _truly fantastic_ cat and I'm sure her kittens will turn out very similar!


she's gorgeous what breed r x/breed is she


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh....MY.....*GAWD*....he is SUCH a cutey. Good job he was not there when I was up last week I would have snuck him out.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh....MY.....*GAWD*....he is SUCH a cutey. Good job he was not there when I was up last week I would have snuck him out.


And i would of had to steal him from you hehe


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Damn, we're after a new kitty in 6 weeks or so but he'll probably have found a new home by then. Shame, he's perfect!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> she's gorgeous what breed r x/breed is she


i'm assuming she must be the snowshoe


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes his mum is a Snowshoe and he is a cross, not sure what he was crossed with though. He was taken with his litter mates when he was 5 weeks old and mum because the lady couldn't look after all the cats she had.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww he is gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_now he is very cute, im sure he will be snapped up very quick._


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh I am so tempted, as my 7 and half month kitten is a bit of a live wire too and maybe they'd suit each other.

But I live in a small one bed flat so if they didn't get on it would be tricky. 

He is lovely. Sigh.


----------



## Gardavia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, Alfie's Mum is a bi-colour seal point Snowshoe. The picture I posted really doesn't do her justice... She is so striking 'in person' that we've become known in the neighbourhood as the house with the gorgeous cat in the window! People have actually stopped me on the street asking about her. 

If little Alfie inherited just a fraction of his Mum's personality, he'll be a seriously great cat... :thumbup:


----------

